# Painting plastic track



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I have been contemplating painting the track on my layout once I have it all laid out.
I will be using Tomy track.I like the idea of making the track look more realistic by painting it.I also think it would help to smooth things out somewhat as well.
But I am wondering,wouldn't I risk screwing up the contact points where the rails meet?????? Has anyone painted their track,and if so what,if any.problems did you come across?????

Mike


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I haven't got down to painting yet, so I can't say for sure. I was planning on using just a basic flat grey enamel thinned out. Greg Braun suggests a 3 parts paint to 1 part paint thinner.

I can see where getting paint in the connections would be a problem, so I think using a spraybomb would be definitely out. Otherwise, use a fairly small brush to work around the connections, and have lots of patience.

In my first foray into track building, I've discovered that patience is the singlemost important tool we have. Take it slow.

Trev


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Patience is definetly a virtue when it comes to track building.And I have found that surfacing every few weeks and asking a lot of questions here on HT,then disappearing into the woodwork to try them out works really well too.  

I'm still a little ways away from painting track yet,but I would imagiine the best bet would be to somehow mask off the contact points,maybe with a little rubber cement or something.

Half the fun of this hobby is figuring out ways to do things like this.

Mike


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Half the fun of this hobby is figuring out ways to do things like this.


I agree. Sometimes it seems that the cars are secondary. I'm not even close to being done with this track and I'm already thinking of the next one!


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

I sprayed a bunch of that tyco tan track as I had a pile of pieces that would make camels humps and wanted to have hills on my layout.I just lightly covered the contacts with dielectric grease snaped er all together and shot it. After it dried I skimmed of the rails with a razor blade. That dielectric compound not only keeps paint away but makes great corrosion free connections


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

That's a real good idea Doc.That's what I'll do.
Thanks for the tip!!!!!! :thumbsup: 


Mike


----------



## Craig Jorgensen (Nov 21, 2004)

Solder the joints first, then you don't have to worry. Plus you'll have great contact all around the track. Use some fine emery on a sanding block after you paint to clean and smooth the rails. I did mine with flat black rustoleum last year and it's almost a smooth as a routed track. Check Greg Braun's website Hoslotcarracing.com


----------

